# Clutch fluid for 2004 gti 1.8t?



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

What spec clutch fluid do I need for an 04 gti 1.8t manual transmission? How much do I need for a flush?


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

DOT 4.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/Fluid/


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

Is this the same as brake fluid? Do the brakes and clutch use the same reservoir and fluids? I need to do a brake flush and I want to do a clutch flush as well since I read they use the same lines. 

Can I buy this product for a brake AND clutch fluid flush? And how many bottles would I need?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171628751592?item=171628751592&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Same reservoir is correct. If you look at it, the line for the clutch comes off of the brake reservoir. And buy as many bottles as you think you need. Buy more and return what you don't open.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

vroomstick said:


> What spec clutch fluid do I need for an 04 gti 1.8t manual transmission? How much do I need for a flush?


Don't confuse hydraulic fluid for manual transmission fluid. Clutch and brake systems share the same fluid. Manual transmission uses a different fluid.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> Don't confuse hydraulic fluid for manual transmission fluid. Clutch and brake systems share the same fluid. Manual transmission uses a different fluid.


LOL :laugh: I guess we're all assuming the OP knows that 1.8T manuals don't have a wet-clutch system. Manual trans fluid is about 2 qts of SAE 75w-90 mineral gear oil.  I'm pretty sure that's not what he's asking though. Good point though, you never know what someone might do. I've heard people say that brake fluid and power steering fluid were the same. They found out they were wrong when they had to replace the rack. If I remember correctly it was a guy with a gen 1 MR2. :screwy: The dumbest part was the guy argued about it with my buddy and then did it anyways.


----------

